# Beef Steak Nuggets



## mdacs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure many have tried Jack Links Beef Steak Nuggets. I've been trying to make them myself. I wonder how Jack Links makes them. I've tried to make them like Jerky at different temps from 150-200. They turn out really good but I can’t seem to get the texture and consistency right. Has anyone tried to make them? Are they Jerky or Kippered? I have several seasoning / marinade recipes I like. Really just looking for cooking methods, temps, and times. I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker, Chargiller Smokin Pro, and a dehydrator. Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## nwdave (Aug 2, 2010)

Out on the left coast, Tillamook makes the nuggets.  Gotta agree with you, they are worthy of any effort to reverse engineer.  I recently did some Beef Flanken Ribs marinated in some Stubbs Beef marinade for several days, then grilled Kabob style.  They came close.  I kinda think maybe it's more kippered than jerky.  There's still quite a bit of texture (chewy, sort of) in the Tillamook variety.  I can't speak to your commercial variety, but on my camping trip in a travel trailer to Denver this month, I'll keep an eye open for the Jack Links to give a comparison check.  Keep us posted.


----------



## mdacs (Aug 3, 2010)

Being an avid Jerky and BBQ fan I thought I had seen and tried about everything related. I've never heard of Tillamook or seen that brand around here in the Midwest. I found they’re website and couldn’t resist ordering some samples. Also, Beef Flanken Ribs? Don’t see those around here either. From what I can find looks like Flanken is how they are cut. Do you get them ready to go or cut them yourself? Would love to try them. Thanks!


----------



## nwdave (Aug 4, 2010)

mdacs said:


> Being an avid Jerky and BBQ fan I thought I had seen and tried about everything related. I've never heard of Tillamook or seen that brand around here in the Midwest. I found they’re website and couldn’t resist ordering some samples. Also, Beef Flanken Ribs? Don’t see those around here either. From what I can find looks like Flanken is how they are cut. Do you get them ready to go or cut them yourself? Would love to try them. Thanks!


Saw them in the meat case and since they were on sale, bought a bunch.  Looked them up and now I'm going to smoke some on the road trip.  Will keep you advised.


----------



## chef krimlar (Jun 26, 2015)

" Flanken ribs ', to me, may describe the English style of cross-cut of the ribs, favored by the Asian community.

They can be grilled fast and hot, or braised low and slow.

Former needs a good marinade, latter needs company to take it Pho.

Having tried all the items mentioned, I suspect the nuggets are prepped for the item they are to be, as prepared by a conglomerate.

I also suggest that they are very close to "Kippered " ,as you suspect,since the item "kippered beef stick" has not been sold around here for years.


----------

